

PC Sales Are Flat-Lining - Toshio
http://www.asymco.com/2012/07/12/waiting-for-godot/

======
Roboprog
Almost nobody I know wants a Windows PC at home, it seems to be limited to
corporate replacement of PCs now.

We recently got an iPod touch at home, and the kids all seem to much prefer
that to using the (linux) PCs we have. They also like my wife's Nook tablet,
but the wifi is iffy on that one.

RIP, Windows :-)

No, it won't die. However, interesting discussion today at work in one high
level meeting was to put Windows on servers in the data center, and allow
other devices to access them remotely. In other words, relegate Windows to
"legacy in the dungeon" status (just like an unloved but indispensable
mainframe), accessed by a device acting as a terminal. Righteous!

